# company director can i get dole



## hawkmar (4 Feb 2009)

Company director in my own bricklaying company  (out of work),can i get the dole as i am & empolyee of the company is this possible, or do i have to close the company down before i can sign on?


----------



## extopia (4 Feb 2009)

You will be assessed for jobseekers allowance like anyone else. It's based on means. The fact that you were an employee of your own company is irrelevant.


----------



## hawkmar (4 Feb 2009)

Thanks for your reply, but do i need to close the company down before i can get dole?


----------



## capall (5 Feb 2009)

Dont think it matters about the status of the company. Because you were on the self employed PRSI rate you are not automatically entitled to social welfare and you have to be means tested to see if you qualify

You need 2 years ordinary stamps to be entitled without a means test


----------

